# I soaped Patchouli Passion :) New Pics



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just soaped Patchouli Passion, this is my interpertation of the way the scent makes you feel :lol

I haven't forgotten you Lee!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Your swirl is beautiful! I love mine too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Very very pretty soap, post some when its cut.. Please


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

ohhh very nice, what a pretty swirl....yes post cut pics too. dance:

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Vicki,
I'm glad you lik yours. I am getting very good response from customers about it.

Thank you Barbara & Sheryl, I'll post a pic as soon as it is cut


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Very nifty!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Love your swirls!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Oh how beautiful!

Vicki in Nc


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

I tried to post a picture of cut bars last night and it said "File folder is full. Contact administrator" Anyone now what that means?


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Beautiful soap!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Tamera ask Daniel. Vicki


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Tamera, I also got the same error message. Posted you my photobucket account. Will work on fixing the problem with direct loading photos to the server.

Daniel


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: I soaped Patchouli Passion *

Thank you Daniel for posting the picture, you're doing a great job for all of us and we appreciate all you do :handclap


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat The soaps are very pretty!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice, Tamera!


----------

